# Fitting a roof light in 580 PR bathroom



## romseytrucker (Jul 27, 2006)

We are thinking of having a roof light fitted into the bathroom of our 2007 580 PR. At the moment there is just a window in there and we find it a bit dark and gloomy. However, there are already two roof lights in the van (one in the rear lounge area and one in the kitchen area) so I was wondering if having yet another one fitted (even though it would only be a small one) might be a problem, e.g. by weakening the roof or something like that.

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience on this matter?

Also does anyone have an idea how much it would cost?

Thanks
Ralph


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Can't see a problem as long as who ever does it lines the opening, don't know what size/ cost of skylight, but its not a days work to fit, try cak tanks for the skylight, or o'learys. Dennis


----------



## romseytrucker (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for that Dennis. 

Just had a quick look on both sites that you recommend. Why are the Heki ones 10x the price of any others? Are they really that much better?


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

As long as you fit strips of wood in between the outer roof and inner roof once the hole is cutout you will have to take a small amount of the insulation out of the roof to fit the wooden battens.You should have no problem should take no longer then about three hours from start to finish.Just be careful if theres lights on the ceiling as the cables run through trunking,if you can get a detector you should be able to find where the cables are.Finally you need to use a good quality sealant-mastic.
Kev


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont see why,they all seem a bit flimsey to me.
Dennis


----------



## jujitsu (Mar 31, 2008)

My 2007 580pr has two small lights already built into the roof directly above the wash basin as a factory fitted item. The switch near the door next to the steps switch operates the lights after first pressing the lowest riht hand side switch on the above door control panel. But switch all other lights on then these after all lights are on.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh dear not the same roof lights as in the op question


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Although not added afterwards, I have a skylight / roof window in the shower room and I also have 3 other ones - so I guess it's possible.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

HeatherChloe said:


> Although not added afterwards, I have a skylight / roof window in the shower room and I also have 3 other ones - so I guess it's possible.


Here's a picture


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Why not consider fitting a Fiamma Turbovent rooflight.

This will give you fan-driven ventilation and almost the equivalent of air-conditioning in hot weather.

Turbovent


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

romseytrucker said:


> At the moment there is just a window in there and we find it a bit dark and gloomy.


I don't think the OP wants a fan. I think he wants a window in the roof to let in more light?


----------

